# BugBuilder is 38!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday to my hero BugBuilder!










Have a great day!

With a tube and full fishing gear this guy and his buds scrambled over the mountain below Hayden Peak in the Uintas to get back into the Bear River's Middle Basin. I have been over that mountain twice, once with a full pack and it is a very tough trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

View of Middle Basin from the saddle below Hayden Peak:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer da man:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Can you fly????? Have a great day!


----------

